# Wardrobe to accompany the chest of drawers



## CYC (15 Sep 2004)

Hi All,

You may remember the Chest of drawers I made as a changing unit for my daughter. She already has so many clothes I really need to get her some storage. So I made plans for a narrow wardrobe which will fit in the small room. Same timber, stain and finish of course.

This is what it will look like:





The key feature will be adjustable hanging rails since the clothes will get bigger every few months!

I'll post pictures when the project is completed :wink: I doubt this time it will only take one week


----------



## thomaskennedy (15 Sep 2004)

Hey!

What design program did you use to make that?? It looks great!!

Hope everything goes to plan (like it ever does :roll: !)

Ta

Tom


----------



## Pete W (15 Sep 2004)

thomaskennedy":jfzkjds9 said:


> What design program did you use to make that?? It looks great!!



Looks very much like SketchUp.

There's a free trial download...
http://sketchup.com/

Edit: Forgot to say, it looks very handsome, too


----------



## CYC (16 Sep 2004)

Yes it's Sketchup. I find it really good for designing my projects. I can then plan all my cuts from it.

Thanks Pete :wink:


----------



## thomaskennedy (16 Sep 2004)

Hmm..Sorry for hijacking your post CYC but, How did you make the panel in the door :? I have sketchup (trial) and i can do the simple ( www.yorkshirefurniture.co.uk/nextproject.htm ) but you've got the angles and everything  

Thanks in Advance

Tom


----------



## Signal (16 Sep 2004)

Thomas,

to do a raised panel I used the following method

Draw a rectangle representing the area of your panel.
Use the push pull tool to pull it to the right thickness of material
Draw a smaller rectangle on the top surface you have just thicknessed This represents the field of the raised panel
Pull the fielded section to the required depth
Now connect the top corners of the fielded panel to the outer corners of the main panel.

Sounds complicated but takes about 2 seconds and Im sure theres an even easier way :wink: 

Signal


----------



## thomaskennedy (16 Sep 2004)

Thanks for the explanation Signal!
It all makes sense now :roll: 

Ta

Tom


----------



## CYC (17 Sep 2004)

That's about right, I do slightly differently but the principal is the same.


----------

